# Marbled Gecko Licensing Confusion



## Maven8ter (Dec 28, 2019)

Hi all i have a question about something i found while surfing around the net looking at reptile licensing for Western Australia i found this https://www.agric.wa.gov.au/organis...=gecko&per-page=20&sort-by=taxon&order-by=asc Based on what the keeping category says does that mean i do not need a reptile licence to keep a marbled gecko in Western Australia or am i missing something here? Please help clarify below.


----------



## lars's critters :) (Dec 28, 2019)

No permit or conditions are required for keeping. There may be other requirements under BAMA such as those required for entry of livestock, pigeons and doves, or waybill requirements for stock movement. An organism in the exempt keeping category may also be regulated by other legislation such as the _Wildlife Conservation Act 1950_ (WCA), administered by DPaW. no license/permit needed


----------



## Maven8ter (Dec 28, 2019)

lars's critters :) said:


> No permit or conditions are required for keeping. There may be other requirements under BAMA such as those required for entry of livestock, pigeons and doves, or waybill requirements for stock movement. An organism in the exempt keeping category may also be regulated by other legislation such as the _Wildlife Conservation Act 1950_ (WCA), administered by DPaW. no license/permit needed


Thank you for the help i just wanted secondary clarification incase i missed something.


----------



## lars's critters :) (Dec 28, 2019)

no worries


----------



## Maven8ter (Dec 30, 2019)

So far what i understand is if its not on the list for species that require licences but its on the west australian organism list as exempt that means i do not need a licence to keep that specific species as a pet at least to how i understand it.
[doublepost=1577683873,1577532371][/doublepost]Oh i just found out it is only reptiles on the official licence list so this other west Australian organism list means nothing apparently.


----------

